# Fuse keeps blowing.......HELP!!!!



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

OK, to make a long story short, my tail light fuse under the hood, which controls the corner, tail, and interior guages keeps blowing.
It blew once like 6 months ago when I first installed the clear corners,and projectors, but I don't think it has nothing to do with it. My friend says it's a pinched wire, since it blew at night about 2 weeks ago while I was driving and I hit a bump. Since then all the fuses I put in there keep popping like popcorn. Has anyone had this problem?? Help please Nissan brothers and sisters. If not the dealership will prolly charge me a bodypart to fix it.

I have disconnected all lights, indiglo's, you name it, played with wires etc. The headlights still work, as well as the turn signals, and brake lights. ????????????what the [email protected]!#


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

There's a few easy things you can do. Check continuity to ground from the terminals where the lights plug in. If you don't have a meter, then you could put a new fuse in and disconnect all your lights then turn the lights on. If the fuse blows with the lights on and no lights plugged into the connectors then you have a direct short somewhere on the power wiring. Then you'd need a meter to check wires.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

I would probably say the same, 
1) check all your ground wires, make sure they aren't loose.
2) make sure you are putting in the same voltage bulbs.

if it happened after your put in the projector and clear corners, try to disconnect the project to see if samething will occur.

Is your interior lights okay?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Have you done anything to your gauges? Indiglow or needles kits?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yes, interior light is OK, but dash and HVAC are not, only the dome light and trunk lights work. I will check the wires tommorrow. I do not have a meter though. What wires do I need to check?


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*same problem!!*

this just happened to my 200sx last saturday. i haven't been driving at night due to this problem. i had disconnected all of my harnesses that connect to my lights and reconnected and then put another fuse in. it worked until i hit a bump. i pulled out the back seat and traced the wire all the way back to the taillights and couldn't find any pinches or breaks. i've had that dimmer problem a lot of you guys have. you know the one where the dimmer sometimes cuts off your dash lights until you move the dial a little bit. since my dash lights go out when the taillight fuse blows it's obvious that it is on the same circuit. i'm going to pull out the dimmer and see if that is what is shorting out. the wires probably finally got so loose that they are touching each other or the body of the car.

oh and i have continuity between the positive wire (red w/ blue stripe) and the ground (black). that would indicate they are touching each other or the chassis. which means the short could be anywhere from the front turn signals all the way to the taillights. good luck jt200sx, i'll let you know if the dimmer is my problem.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Damn, we are in the same boat dogg, I did the same shit, and hit a bump, and poof they were gone again. Please post as soon as you find out, cause I'm lost. All of the pros I talk to say, it could be a pinched wire anywhere, which leaves me a maze of wires to go through. I have never had a dimmer problem, but I will investigate that.


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*i found it!*

when i reset my ecu two weeks ago i must have pinched a wire in the radio harness. because when i checked the harness the red wire with the green stripe was melted. the tail lights and corners have the same color wire going to them. that must be the illumination wire that controls the dimmer on your cd player. if you have an aftermarket cd player check the harness that connects to it. do that before you start ripping out seats and carpet, like i did. the wire on the harness that is connected to the tail lights is red with a green stripe. but now that i think about it, it might even be red with a blue stripe. it was hard to tell since the wire was melted badly. all i did to fix the short after finding the wire was simply clip the melted wire and tape the end to keep it from grounding again. my tail lights have been working fine now for four days.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

All of you check your headlight and dimmer switches..


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *All of you check your headlight and dimmer switches.. *


The actual headlight switch on the steering console right?


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

i was in the same boat till i rewired my lights and that wasn't very fun to do


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'm gonna check that this afternoon, hope that is my problem as well. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

haha i have the same problem...ever since i installed my new CD player every once in awhile my dash lights will go out then come back in!....i checked all the wires and they seem fine! does anyone know what it can be


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

Onewheelup11 said:


> *haha i have the same problem...ever since i installed my new CD player every once in awhile my dash lights will go out then come back in!....i checked all the wires and they seem fine! does anyone know what it can be *


hrm I have this problem too, dash lights cut out occasionally and i move the dimmer nob a little bit and it comes back on. dont know when exactly i first noticed this, but I did put in an alpine head unit not too long ago, and it mightve started since then


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Got it!!!*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *I'm gonna check that this afternoon, hope that is my problem as well. Keep your fingers crossed. *


That was it, Hell Yeah!!! I took the radio out, and messed with that wire, and they came back on like a charm. My guess is that it grounded out with something, as I was hitting a bump. But oh well, if it happens again, I'll know what it is.


----------

